# The switch from cigs to vape



## Jysin (16/6/15)

Hello ladies and gents
I thought I would write a post of what I experienced from doing the switch from the awful cigs to the nectar of the gods.
When I first decided to ditch the cigarettes and give vaping a bash. I was at first very apprehensive. ( was the fear of not smoking cigs again) so I bought a cheap crappy vape pen to try with. ( don't know if it was because I didn want to spend hundreds of rand on a vape pen that if i didn like would never use again or if I was secretly hoping I would not like it and just stay chained to my camel lights) and of course the vape pen failed and clogged and the battery lasted for about an hour and had to be charged. All in all it was pathetic. So I was back on the cigs.
I then decided to do some research and see what went wrong or if anyone else had experienced the same thing. And I found this forum. And it soon became my go to manual on all things vape in South Africa. So if you find yourself here you are on the right track.
Now after reading some great articles on the forum I quickly decided to spend some money and get something decent. Found vape king on the interweb and bought myself a innokin itaste mvp2 and that was it. I was hooked. I never picked up a cig since the delivery of the 
Mvp
Now when I first started vaping properly it was so good. 
I did however experience "teething" problems. Like
Sore throat ( found that high pg oil mixes which is the most common of oil. Is rather harsh on my throat. Quickly learned to cut it with some veg glycerin)
Dry mouth and nose. ( you have to increase your water intake to at least 2.5 liters a day for men and for ladies 2.5 liters as well. Gender equality is important)
Light headedness after to much vaping ( down to the high nicotine mixes I was vaping. So if you are going to vape 12 mg or higher I found it not a good idea to have your device glued to your face. Unless you are like a rare few who have built up a massive nicotine tolerance.

I am glad to report though that these problems ( more of quirks ) do get rectified if you keep at vaping so take heart and vape on.
Another thing I must add is that vaping is a very personal thing. It's like cigs if everyone liked the same thing there would be so many different brands. Vaping is much the same. Not everyone Likes the same oil or device. So the main thing is to find your happy place. And it will come with a lot of trial and error but don't give up. You will find the ideal ejuice mix for you and device set up.
So in all if you have had bad experiences with vaping don't just give up. you might even have a few cheeky cigs along the way. But when you do find your sweet spot ( and you will) oh man is it good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (16/6/15)

Well, welcome @Jysin and hope you are happy here on the forum. Congrats on switching to the HD instead of the analogs. Your new life began when you switched over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (16/6/15)

Congrats and welcome, you are going to find some of best people in the world on this forum......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

Thanks guys for the welcome. Hopefully anyone that reads my dribble will find that most Vapers at first struggle to find their feet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/6/15)

Jysin said:


> Hello ladies and gents
> I thought I would write a post of what I experienced from doing the switch from the awful cigs to the nectar of the gods.
> When I first decided to ditch the cigarettes and give vaping a bash. I was at first very apprehensive. ( was the fear of not smoking cigs again) so I bought a cheap crappy vape pen to try with. ( don't know if it was because I didn want to spend hundreds of rand on a vape pen that if i didn like would never use again or if I was secretly hoping I would not like it and just stay chained to my camel lights) and of course the vape pen failed and clogged and the battery lasted for about an hour and had to be charged. All in all it was pathetic. So I was back on the cigs.
> I then decided to do some research and see what went wrong or if anyone else had experienced the same thing. And I found this forum. And it soon became my go to manual on all things vape in South Africa. So if you find yourself here you are on the right track.
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful world of vaping. Please keep us updated on your progress. One word of warning... hope you have deep pockets. 

Ah, another thing... We are not cars, hence we don't use oil.  Juice, not oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

My bad there baksteen8168. I will let you know how my journey unfolds. And yeah have noticed that the inevitable cloud chase can be quite an expensive thing. But I am reading up on some inexpensive ways to bellow vaper. But I do see myself purchasing a high watt sub ohm set up. Just need to find someone interested in purchasing a well used kidney.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

Welcome @Jysin, know exactly what you have been and are going through, obtained so much advice from the members here, really good bunch, still very much a noob myself but enjoying the journey and...oh yes! as in my case, can be quite expensive till you find that sweet spot and then, as I always say, "have Visa and so will Vape"....just MUST try out all the amazing suppliers and the goodies on offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

@DarkSide . Vaping has become quite a show offy thing. The last thing you want is to go down to the shop and you have a little ego pen blowing mist and someone pulls up changing the weather with their clouds coming out of their box mods. ( don't know if it is just me and my ego might possibly have small man syndrome) and I will admit I am perminately on either vape king or vape mob websites with my visA handy..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

@Jysin, DO NOT WORRY or BE ALARMED, I FEEL THE SAME, first time I walked into a Vape Shop, armed with an e-mail from @Andre, I was "blown away" by the customers and the devices they had, luckily my e-mail from an esteemed member helped me in getting the "right equipment", and still I am ordering, maybe I need help with this "problem" I have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

@DarkSide
Mate the rate at which vape devices are evolving we will soon be smoking off car batteries.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

